# xenon headlights



## esw7795 (Jul 24, 2004)

does anyone know how to wire in 2002 headlights into a 2000 maxima.i have the lights but i don't know how to does this.someone once said there is a kit that i can get . if anyone knows where or how to get this i would really appreciate it.


----------

